

Juno: A free environment for the Julia language - yarapavan
http://junolab.org/

======
ihnorton
Mike Innes gave a talk/demo of this at the Boston/Cambridge Julia meetup [1]
last night and it was _really_ impressive. Some highlights:

\- interactive sliders to manipulate input parameters

\- support for inline plots (like IJulia)

\- very nice code completion

[1] [http://www.meetup.com/julia-cajun/](http://www.meetup.com/julia-cajun/)

~~~
cschmidt
It was one of the more interesting meetups I've ever been to. There is a lot
of interesting stuff going on with Julia right now.

For example, the pretty picture in the header of the Juno page is also a Julia
project. Yuri Vishnevsky gave a lightning talk about his graphics demo at the
same meetup last night. See [1] and [2] for more about that.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aML8nQlaJ6E&noredirect=1](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aML8nQlaJ6E&noredirect=1)

[2] [https://github.com/yurivish/Julia-
Playground](https://github.com/yurivish/Julia-Playground)

~~~
ihnorton
Yeah, it was exciting. The Julia ecosystem is growing quickly. A few months
ago I could more-or-less keep up with all of the issues on most of the
important packages, but doing so now feels impossible. A lot of new packages
are still at the "it works for me" stage, but there is an amazing range of
things in development and maturity will come with time.

Beyond the main LightTable presentation and the generative art you mentioned,
there were also lightning talks on:

\- calling JITed C++ from the Julia REPL with Clang [1].

\- spectrograms, audio playback, and tone generation with interactive
manipulation from IJulia [2].

\- Kalman filters [3]

[1] [https://github.com/Keno/Cxx.jl](https://github.com/Keno/Cxx.jl) [2]
[https://github.com/ssfrr/AudioIO.jl](https://github.com/ssfrr/AudioIO.jl) [3]
[https://github.com/wkearn/Kalman.jl](https://github.com/wkearn/Kalman.jl)

------
scrumper
Julia's been on my to-check-out list for a very long time, as has LightTable.
It took me less than five minutes on a brand new machine to install the
dependencies and get it working.

This is really impressive.

~~~
montecarl
It is also easy to build from source. Their build system gets all the
dependencies for you. It takes a little while to build but it is simple.

------
minivan
This is great, as it really lowers the barrier of entering Julia.

It also offers a level of exploration (with the in-place results), which is a
neat thing for students – I've found that interactive environments generate
interesting solutions to otherwise boring problems. I'm currently trying to
replace Matlab as the language I use in our university's Probability class and
Juno adds to "why use Julia" argument :)

Thanks!

------
Wilduck
Is there a video somewhere of someone using this? I'd love to see this in
action, without having to install it myself and read a bunch of docs to see
what it's good at.

~~~
one-more-minute
Not yet, but some kind of demo and an easy installer are definitely on the
todo list.

------
jordigh
What's the license? I couldn't find any mention of a license anywhere.
Lighttable itself seems to be GPLv3, so I assume its plugins are too?

~~~
one-more-minute
That's right, all my Light Table plugins are GPL, my Julia packages are MIT.
(My bad for not mentioning this in the right places, I'll fix that.)

------
diogoleal
I did not know this programming language and found it very interesting. mainly
because it is similar to Python.

~~~
craigching
> I did not know this programming language

There have been numerous articles linked to HN about Julia, I suggest you
check in more ;)

This looks really cool, I've played with Julia a bit, but a Light Table
introduction might be just the thing to make me dive deeper into Julia _and_
start trying out Light Table a bit.

------
namelezz
Intellisense sometime does not work:

Case 1: exp = :(a + b * c + 1)

\--> exp. shows head, args, and typ

but \--> typeof(exp.) no suggestions.

Case 2:

type Person fName lName end

me = Person("", "")

\--> me. not working \--> println(me.) not working

Cannot submit issue on Github.

------
crayxt
WARNING: Can't handle command editor.block

This is what I get on Linux 64bit and Julia git build when I press Ctrl-Enter
to evaluate the line. Any ideas?

~~~
one-more-minute
Most likely you have an outdated version of the package, try Pkg.update() from
the Julia repl.

~~~
crayxt
Yep, now it works

------
modulus1
Couldn't get it to work: Couldn't connect to Julia

INFO: Couldn't find Jewel package, attempting installation...
\----------------------------------------------- We couldn't install Jewel.jl
for you. Try using Pkg.add("Jewel") in a Julia repl.

~~~
vrotaru
Probably you have old ```.julia``` folder. Remove it and try again

~~~
simonhughes22
Awesome, that fixed my issue, thank you

------
beefman
I tried the plot(sin, 0, 2) example and got "plot not defined".

Edit: This
[http://junolab.org/docs/notes.md](http://junolab.org/docs/notes.md) also
returns a 404.

~~~
one-more-minute
For plotting you'll need a plotting package – I recommend Gadfly [1]. I should
definitely make the docs clearer for people who haven't used Julia before.

That should be notes.html, I'll go ahead and fix that.

[1]
[https://github.com/dcjones/Gadfly.jl](https://github.com/dcjones/Gadfly.jl)

------
andrewflnr
Is that one of those "all the RGB colors" images in the header?

~~~
one-more-minute
It is – generated in Julia, of course.

See [1] for to Yuri's code for this (I actually used my own, but his is way
better).

[1]: [https://github.com/yurivish/Julia-
Playground](https://github.com/yurivish/Julia-Playground)

------
Osmium
Wow, this looks fantastic. Julia keeps on getting better and better. I can't
wait to use it for a 'real' project (hopefully that will be soon!).

------
siculars
Is there a succinct rundown of differences between Julia and R? As in, why
would you use one over the other. Thanks!

~~~
one-more-minute
Julia is generally a more powerful and thoughtfully designed language, so it's
great if you want to do your own thing. If you're writing libraries or bespoke
algorithms in R and finding yourself struggling for performance, Julia is
already a great alternative to R + C (same for Python + C etc.)

At the same time, R's ecosystem is _huge_ and a lot more mature than Julia's,
so for the average user who just wants to pull in data and plot it, etc., it's
a far better choice.

